# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Lake Toxaway

## stbartshopper

We have real estate in Lake Toxaway, about an hour outside of the Asheville airport. it is near Cashiers and Highlands. A beautiful lake, trout fly fishing, great mountain views, wonderful restaurants and shopping, nice antique stores, magnificent trees and pure mountain air. What more can one ask for. If you have not been to the area, and are visiting Asheville and or The Biltmore, it is worth a drive up into these mountains.

----------

